# Dobutamine stress echo



## Kellylloyd

I need some help with the codes to use for billing dobutamine stress echo and also dobutamine stress test. There are many codes involved and want to be sure I am accurately billing as I am new to cardiology. THANK YOU


----------



## jewlz0879

QS2Kelly said:


> I need some help with the codes to use for billing dobutamine stress echo and also dobutamine stress test. There are many codes involved and want to be sure I am accurately billing as I am new to cardiology. THANK YOU




Depending on location

SE in Office:
93351
93320
93325
J1250

SE in outpatient setting:
93350
93320
93325
93016
93018

Is that helpful?


----------

